
The French conspiracy theory to end all conspiracy theories - pessimizer
http://www.theguardian.com/media-network/2016/apr/22/french-conspiracy-theory-thomas-huchon-antoine-robin-conspi-hunter
======
dudul
Right. And 10 years ago, this movie would have been about this ridiculous
conspiracy theory asserting that the NSA was listening every phone call,
collecting data on everybody and forcing companies to install backdoors in
their systems :)

